

A Commemoration for Rachel Bryk - aw3c2
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/04/25/commemoration-rachel-bryk/

======
omermshah
I was incredibly lucky to have known Rachel. She was an incredible person. I
will never ever forget her. People only knew her as a depressed and moody
person; I knew her as someone with a quirky sense of humor and a hatred of the
boring and mundane.

-Omer Shah

------
mikexstudios
Very sad. Her posts on reddit on emulation were very informative. She's always
around engaging with users.

------
esoteric_wombat
I'm really bummed about this.

